# New howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I am almost finished with this one. A little more tuning and it will be ready to find a new home. You guys like this one?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it a lot. I bet it looks even better in person. Your howlers are a amazing all the way around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Another photo and a sound bite.







View attachment LonesomeAlfa.mp3


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

ooh.....I like that a LOT!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Weasel very nice !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I did a little more tuning to the reed bridge, and this howler gets better all of the time. It is a never ending journey with these open reed calls. About the time a man thinks he has it all figured out, something clicks in your brain and you learn a bit more. I appreciate all of you guys and your nice comments too.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

I love that sound and it's very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> I did a little more tuning to the reed bridge, and this howler gets better all of the time. It is a never ending journey with these open reed calls. About the time a man thinks he has it all figured out, something clicks in your brain and you learn a bit more. I appreciate all of you guys and your nice comments too.


This is what keeps me going. I am glad to hear it won't end anytime soon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would you guys stop ! I haven't had any $ lately and these howlers are next on my list besides one of Ricks additions to my set....LOL


----------

